# SXK Billet Box - Insider Deck



## Ruwaid (28/3/19)

Hi guys
Calling all experienced BB users that have used the insider deck before.

From your experience with it, what coil was best for flavour, decent ramp up and cloud?
Tried Vandy Vape superfine MTL wire so far, both 2.5mm and 3mm ID coils ohming to about 0.5 to 0.7 and not quite sure its the t!ts! I mean its good....but feel it could get better.

Tried a framed staple Clapton (28+38x9+28+36) and ohms to about 0.35...feel its better than the superfine but this requires higher power...which theres nothing wrong but prefer the lower 25w to 35w mark in the BB. Even tried an alien but too much small popping which is notorious for aliens.
Anyone tried plain kanthal wire? 

What have you guys tried that worked well?


----------



## Ruwaid (28/3/19)

ADDED: for the above mentioned deck...which size coils would you guys recommend for a preferred restricted hit from the BB, 2.5 or 3?
And coil closer to the airflow or higher up for optimal flavour? Or does it not really matter?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/3/19)

Basic fused Clapton 3mm about 6 or 7 wraps. Cut the cotton right up to the edge of the build deck. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/19)

I had an alien something something in my insider and was at 0.3ohm and 28w. Worked very well for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I had an alien something something in my insider and was at 0.3ohm and 28w. Worked very well for me.


2.5mm ID. Sorry.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (29/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Hi guys
> Calling all experienced BB users that have used the insider deck before.
> 
> From your experience with it, what coil was best for flavour, decent ramp up and cloud?
> ...


Dude how many wraps to get such low ohm-age on the MTL wire? I did a 5-wrap spaced coil came in at 1.79Ohm, still waiting for my bridges from China(Should be here next week woot) so i'm limited to the deck that it came with. And dude the flavour im getting is incredible but i'm really doing MTL vaping.


----------



## Ruwaid (29/3/19)

@NewOobY howzit bro! I did 5-6 wraps and normally get anything between 0.54 to 0.71 on the Vandy Vape superfine MTL wire. Very similar to their pre-built ones that come in that lil bottle with a cork...also 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID and comes to about 0.7ohms.
I used this to help me as well: https://www.steam-engine.org/coil.html?mat=n80&p=roundmulti&r=0.7&str=2&id=2.5
Not sure if this will make a difference but try contact coil and see if it comes down in ohms.
What deck you using now bud? So popped in an alien coil this morning (2.5mm ID is all I know abt the spec) and man...my DIY red pill has never tasted so good.


----------



## NewOobY (29/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @NewOobY howzit bro! I did 5-6 wraps and normally get anything between 0.54 to 0.71 on the Vandy Vape superfine MTL wire. Very similar to their pre-built ones that come in that lil bottle with a cork...also 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID and comes to about 0.7ohms.
> I used this to help me as well: https://www.steam-engine.org/coil.html?mat=n80&p=roundmulti&r=0.7&str=2&id=2.5
> Not sure if this will make a difference but try contact coil and see if it comes down in ohms.
> What deck you using now bud? So popped in an alien coil this morning (2.5mm ID is all I know abt the spec) and man...my DIY red pill has never tasted so good.



Im using that Kanger RBA that the SXK BB came with, no i'm happy with the 1.79Ohm - that was my goal  I vape MTL, so that perfect for me. I'm using Vandy Vape MTL clapton wire. And I'm doing 2.5ID and 5 wraps. I mean spaced or not it can't have such a big ohm difference can it?

Thanks for the link 

Also i'm not arguing i'm really interested, cause maybe there is something wrong with my setup.


----------



## Ruwaid (29/3/19)

@NewOobY aw ok bud! Yeah I wasn't sure about the spaced or contact...but as you say it shouldn't make a difference.
Here is the same wire just pre built: 7 wraps and about 0.7ohms:




I see they have 2 diff specs for this MTL wire, maybe im using the 30g and you the 32g?

0.7ohm: https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-coil-ni80-30ga2-38ga/

1.2ohm: https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/superfine-mtl-fused-clapton-coil-ni80-32ga238ga-10pce-bottle/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @NewOobY aw ok bud! Yeah I wasn't sure about the spaced or contact...but as you say it shouldn't make a difference.
> Here is the same wire just pre built: 7 wraps and about 0.7ohms:
> View attachment 161947
> View attachment 161948
> ...


6 Warps ?


----------



## Ruwaid (29/3/19)

@SAVapeGear hahaha yoh!! never ever noticed that!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (29/3/19)

NewOobY said:


> Im using that Kanger RBA that the SXK BB came with, no i'm happy with the 1.79Ohm - that was my goal  I vape MTL, so that perfect for me. I'm using Vandy Vape MTL clapton wire. And I'm doing 2.5ID and 5 wraps. I mean spaced or not it can't have such a big ohm difference can it?
> 
> Thanks for the link
> 
> Also i'm not arguing i'm really interested, cause maybe there is something wrong with my setup.


This resistance is not right.I suspect something is faulty here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> 6 Warps ?



Spare parts for the Starship Enterprise!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NewOobY (29/3/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> 6 Warps ?


i think its 5... Could be 6 though.

This is the wire - so according to the writing on it, it seems fine.


----------



## Christos (29/3/19)

NewOobY said:


> i think its 5... Could be 6 though.


Engage warp drive!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NewOobY (29/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Spare parts for the Starship Enterprise!


i feel bad i missed this joke. time to find it 

Edit i'm an idiot . I get it. My SXK BB could be warped

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

